# Rewards of Chaos.



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I was wondering what one has to do to warrant daemonhood recently, specifically the scale of deed that would grant this reward. Would it come piece by piece, or would you be lifted to immortality in a single step?

While I`m on this topic, does anyone know what specific deeds (if any) the traitor primarchs performed for their rewards? I have a pretty good guess for some, but I`m not sure.

Angron never really stopped serving Khorne.
Fulgrim is possessed, so technically a special case.
Magnus kind of just fell into it.
Lorgar`s role speaks for itself really.
Mortarion... I know he had little choice but to turn, but did he actually do anything specific, or did he just accumulate a few daemonic gift coupons over the course of the heresy?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Perturabo was elevated after the Iron Cage incident where he sacrificed the geneseed of 400 Imperial Fists to the Gods of Chaos.

There is no set task that you must do to ascend to Daemonhood- it could be as little as ritualistically killing one person (very rare even by Daemon Prince standards I imagine) to burning an entire sub-sector in an orgy of sacrificial violence...or you could just be turned into a Spawn :grin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Well Perturabo is said to have been elevated largely due to the Iron Cage incident where he butchered the Imperial Fists and shattered Dorn's psychological well-being. Aside from that we don't have specifics. 

But ultimately the Primarchs were great and powerful Warlords, leading Legions of the Galaxy's most powerful warriors across countless battlefields. Throughout the Age of Darkness and Heresy as a whole the Primarchs committed genocide and atrocities on a gargantuan scale, something which the Chaos Gods obviously relished in. So not only did they deserve Daemonhood but elevating such mighty individuals to Daemonhood was a massive boon for the Chaos Gods as well.

But otherwise there is no set methods or tasks which one commits to ascend to Daemonhood. But this may help:

'For centuries a Chaos Lord risks death and mutation, slaying the enemies of his master, in the hope of attracting the gaze of the gods. The most dedicated Chaos champions have sacrificed entire armies and slaughtered the populations of dozens of worlds in order to achieve recognition in the eyes of the gods and, ultimately, earn themselves immortality... The Daemon Princes are those who had, as mortals, the strength and will to please the Chaos Gods over a lifetime of war.'


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I see. I had forgotten about Perturabo. k:

So for some it seems to happen quickly, others have to work for millennia. That is hilariously unfair.

Like that wanker at work who got a payrise before me... :angry:

Thanks guys. :thank_you:


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> So for some it seems to happen quickly, others have to work for millennia. That is hilariously unfair.
> 
> Like that wanker at work who got a payrise before me... :angry:
> 
> Thanks guys. :thank_you:


Sounds like you work for the Chaos gods.....


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think Serpion5 works at the Khorne Flakes factory :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

My work is chaos alright. No gifts, though.


----------



## manyfist (Aug 14, 2010)

Well first it would seem you need to be lucky, extremely. Also you need to raise above the rank and file amongst the followers of Chaos, this would be anywhere from besting a champion in battle, or leading a successful warband dedicated to Chaos or an individual god. This would only get you the notice of the god, and you have to continue that attention with the risk of becoming a chaos spawn. Since Chaos is well, Chaos this is random, but it generally has to do with doing a great service for the god or gods. Khorne Champion must continue shedding tons of blood and taking lots of skulls. Slaanesh Champion would mostly have to spread the pleasure cult across many worlds and perhaps best a movement placed by Khorne. Nurgle Champion would most likely spread Papa Nurgle's love (death and disease), cook up new and interesting diseases and applications for those diseases. Tzeentch Champion would I believe to master sorcery and lay down plans that would make Light Yamito think twice. 

Once these steps have taken place, and perhaps a number of deaths to rival Champions and years if not centuries of service and mutations. Only then perhaps the chaos gods will grant Daemonhood to an mortal. It's about the same % of those who gone from Acolyte to Inquisitor I would believe if not smaller.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

As you are a damned traitorous follower of the false gods, so I would recomend that you get your hands on the damned book known as Liber Chaotica...


----------



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

Doelago said:


> As you are a damned traitorous follower of the false gods, so I would recomend that you get your hands on the damned book known as Liber Chaotica...


Good book haha guess im a damned traitor


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

LordofEndTimes999 said:


> Good book haha guess im a damned traitor


You are indeed, and thats *WHY YOU MUST BURN!!!:ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:*


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> As you are a damned traitorous follower of the false gods, so I would recomend that you get your hands on the damned book known as Liber Chaotica...


I have been meaning to, but it tends to catch fire whenever I pick it up. The local GW manager thinks it may have something to do with having no soul.

Oh well. To the service of the Deceiver! :victory:


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

It's up to the fickle gods' whims. You could wage millenia of war, take millions of lives and still only be recognized as a prominent Chaos Lord. Do something that strikes their particular fancy at that moment and they may gift you with immortality. Perturabo's a good example; he turned Tallarn into a complete wasteland, took billions of lives, yet it was the sacrifice of a few hundred Imperial Fists that really impressed the Chaos Gods.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

I am assuming that you can refuse the Chaos gods gifts ?

Kharn and Erebus and Ahriman and Huron and a couple others have done tons of damage over a dozen centuries or more and are still human.

then I read of a Night Lord who got elevated to Daemon Prince, but I dont know what he did in comparison to those masters of destruction, despair and carnage. He could have just won the lotto that day...


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I think Ahriman isn't mutated like most other servants of Tzeentch because of the Rubric he and his cabal cast to save their legion. If it wasn't for that, he (along with all the other Thousand Sons) would have been chaos spawn millenia ago.
As for Kharn, I don't think anyone who's gotten close enough to get a good look at him have lived to tell about it.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Khargoth said:


> It's up to the fickle gods' whims. You could wage millenia of war, take millions of lives and still only be recognized as a prominent Chaos Lord. Do something that strikes their particular fancy at that moment and they may gift you with immortality. Perturabo's a good example; he turned Tallarn into a complete wasteland, took billions of lives, yet it was the sacrifice of a few hundred Imperial Fists that really impressed the Chaos Gods.


I thought that was the doing of the alpha legion


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khargoth said:


> It's up to the fickle gods' whims. You could wage millenia of war, take millions of lives and still only be recognized as a prominent Chaos Lord. Do something that strikes their particular fancy at that moment and they may gift you with immortality. Perturabo's a good example; he turned Tallarn into a complete wasteland, took billions of lives, yet it was the sacrifice of a few hundred Imperial Fists that really impressed the Chaos Gods.


Aye, just to expand on that:



Codex Chaos Space Marines 4th Ed said:


> The Chaos Gods are generous but irresponsible with their favours. They either cannot distinguish the difference in value of their manifold gifts, or simply have no interest in the matter. When blessing one of his followers a Chaos God might make him or her stronger, tougher, faster, astonishingly attractive, hyper-intelligent or otherwise improve their lot in this world. But equally, the Chaos God may feel their loyal subject would benefit from having their toes fall off, their mind constantly dazzled with whirling colours, a third eye in their navel, or to be a dribblind imbecilic lump of flesh. Its all the same thing to a Chaos God.
> 
> Any Champion of Chaos can find himself heading on the road to Spawndom. Even a Chaos Champion who enjoys the favour of his god may suffer this fate, while those that continue to fail in their tasks may well avoid Spawndom for many centuries. A Champion who does not earn himself the ultimate reward of daemonic immortality will certainly become a Spawn unless he dies by some other means first. Such is the lot of a Chaos Champion - he is destined for everlasting diabolic glory or an ignominious end as a mindless, slavering heap of twisted limbs and quivering protrusions.





nestersan said:


> I am assuming that you can refuse the Chaos gods gifts ?


I don't think you can. As the above quote from the Chaos Codex suggested the Chaos Gods are very generous but irresponsible with their gifts, now obviously if they could, Chaos Champions would refuse pointless and counter-productive physical mutations, and ultimately they would refuse Spawndom (which is also seen as a gift by the Chaos Gods). But it would seem they can't. And from the Chaos Gods perspective, do you think they would even register the fact that their champion/follower doesn't wish to be mutated beyond recognition? And how would the champion/follower go about refusing it? "... Umm hi, sorry, but although I have been spreading war, death and pestilence for centuries in your name to gain gifts and recognition, I'll pass on this one.."

And although many people seem to suggest (as well as a documented Imperial Scholar who features in the Eye of Terror Codex if memory serves) that Abaddon the Despoiler has refused Daemonhood, im not so sure he would have such a choice. Maybe he has just never been offered it, despite having seemingly deserved the offering much more than many current Daemon Princes.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I always thought that, when people say, Abaddon turned it down.

What?! I didn't realise the Chaos Gods were actually intrested in anyone else's opinions.

I suppose the Gods just see Abaddon as more useful as he is now. When hes done they'll accidently turn him into a spawn and say oops.

NEXT HORUS-EQ REPLACEMENT PLEASE.

More on topic, I just assumed Daemonhood was just to stand out, and serve your God to a point where he notices you. But after reading all of this, i see theres more to it than that


----------



## Clegane (Jun 17, 2010)

turel2 said:


> I think Serpion5 works at the Khorne Flakes factory :laugh:


MMMM.... Khorne Flakes tastes of Blood with a hint of coppery bloody taste. When life gives you lemons , Blood for Blood GOD!!!


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I don't think you can. As the above quote from the Chaos Codex suggested the Chaos Gods are very generous but irresponsible with their gifts, now obviously if they could, Chaos Champions would refuse pointless and counter-productive physical mutations, and ultimately they would refuse Spawndom (which is also seen as a gift by the Chaos Gods). But it would seem they can't. And from the Chaos Gods perspective, do you think they would even register the fact that their champion/follower doesn't wish to be mutated beyond recognition? And how would the champion/follower go about refusing it? "... Umm hi, sorry, but although I have been spreading war, death and pestilence for centuries in your name to gain gifts and recognition, I'll pass on this one.."
> 
> And although many people seem to suggest (as well as a documented Imperial Scholar who features in the Eye of Terror Codex if memory serves) that Abaddon the Despoiler has refused Daemonhood, im not so sure he would have such a choice. Maybe he has just never been offered it, despite having deserved the offering much more than many current Daemon Princes.


I think it's an all-or-nothing case with the Chaos Gods. People like Kharn and Abbaddon simply refuse _all_ the Gods' gifts, and whilst this means they won't become immortal daemons, they won't be reduced to gibbering Spawn either. On the other hand there are those that openly welcome the influence of Chaos, and are often horridly mutated in various ways. Possessed exemplify this to an extreme; they are so open to the Warp that a daemon has moved in.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khargoth said:


> People like Kharn and Abbaddon simply refuse _all_ the Gods' gifts, and whilst this means they won't become immortal daemons, they won't be reduced to gibbering Spawn either. On the other hand there are those that openly welcome the influence of Chaos, and are often horridly mutated in various ways. Possessed exemplify this to an extreme; they are so open to the Warp that a daemon has moved in.


As I said before though, I don't think that they would have the option to refuse anything that the gods 'offer'. Its not a case of all-or-nothing, its a case of whatever the hell the gods want to give you with or without your consent. What I think is most likely in regards to Abaddon, is simply that the gods recognise he is more valuable to them, causes much more destruction and woe as a mortal than he ever would as a Daemon.

And for the record, both Abaddon and Kharn do bear gifts of Chaos. Abaddon bears the mark of Chaos Ascendant ('...and now bears a unique mark that combines all of the gifts.') and Drach'nyen as examples and Kharn bears the Blessing of the Blood God, and the Mark of Khorne to name two.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

I do think Khorne might be a tad more interested than most in his followers, since Kharn's weird need to spill rivers of blood on a daily basis is pleasing to Khorn.

After all it is rumoured the Khorn did bring him back from death twice.

I will argue though, that impalement has never stopped any good Space Marine. Also as for the second time, Kharn might simply have been knocked the hell out during that mad battle at the Corpse gods palace, he might have faced a Custodes or a unlucky artillery shell blast and gotten cracked on the noggin.

I also heard it rumoured that Tzeench himself intervened when Magnus was gonna rip Ahriman a new one.

So it appears that in moments of extreme self interest they will actually stir and get something done.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Tzeentch turned up and said something along the lines of "Magnus you would destroy my gets so readily?" suggesting he wanted the sons turned into rubrics, and wants ahriman to do some great and noble deed, what that is only tzeentch knows. 

Possessed are seen as doing a great and noble deed with many embracing the idea, for the power it offers, sanity is fleeting in the EoT though.

The gifts of chaos do not all have to be crazy mutations and extra limbs but many are far more subtle, the extra strength khorne may offer, the sharpened mind from tzeentch. Surely the longevity of the chaos characters is more than ample evidence of a gods gift even if time moves differently in the Eye.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

_Rewards of Chaos?_

A five dollar gift card to Hot Topic for serving the dark gods... other than that, nothing special.


----------



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

Doelago said:


> You are indeed, and thats *WHY YOU MUST BURN!!!:ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:*


is it getting hot in here or is it just me....... it is me im on fire ahhhhhh!


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

Mortarion did jack to get his, just couldn't man up and blow the damn ship to smithereens by breaching the core. It seems that Typhus was the one who probably wanted to be a Daemon Prince, and Nurgle gave it to Mortarion who wasn't seeking it instead.

Chaos gods are a fuckle, fickle bunch of fucks, cause I think as a long time Chaos Champion, the only reason to elevate Mortarion over Thypus was due to the fact that in the scales of worth, he was as a Primarch a bigger catch than a mere Marine.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

nestersan said:


> Mortarion did jack to get his, just couldn't man up and blow the damn ship to smithereens by breaching the core. It seems that Typhus was the one who probably wanted to be a Daemon Prince, and Nurgle gave it to Mortarion who wasn't seeking it instead.
> 
> Chaos gods are a fuckle, fickle bunch of fucks, cause I think as a long time Chaos Champion, the only reason to elevate Mortarion over Thypus was due to the fact that in the scales of worth, he was as a Primarch a bigger catch than a mere Marine.


Well from Nurgle`s perspective, he could see that the other gods were winning over primarchs and probably wanted one of his own. On this scale, it was probably more about keeping an even score than anything.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

nestersan said:


> Mortarion did jack to get his, just couldn't man up and blow the damn ship to smithereens by breaching the core. It seems that Typhus was the one who probably wanted to be a Daemon Prince, and Nurgle gave it to Mortarion who wasn't seeking it instead.
> 
> Chaos gods are a fuckle, fickle bunch of fucks, cause I think as a long time Chaos Champion, the only reason to elevate Mortarion over Thypus was due to the fact that in the scales of worth, he was as a Primarch a bigger catch than a mere Marine.


Primarchs are incredibly powerful creatures to begin with. A Primarch starts out as powerful as an ordinary daemon prince. An ascended Primarch is something else altogether. The gods want one of these because it is a creation that matches just about anything they could do on their own.

As for Abaddon. Isn't he the chosen of Chaos to lead the war against the Imperium. He can't do this if he is a daemon.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

G_Morgan said:


> Primarchs are incredibly powerful creatures to begin with. A Primarch starts out as powerful as an ordinary daemon prince.


Its not that simple of a comparison...



G_Morgan said:


> An ascended Primarch is something else altogether. The gods want one of these because it is a creation that matches just about anything they could do on their own.


No, many Greater Daemons and other Daemon Lords are more powerful than the Daemon Primarchs. In fact there are even other Daemon Princes more powerful than the Daemon Primarchs.

Although of course you are right in the sense that the Daemon Primarchs are great and powerful assests of the Four.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> No, many Greater Daemons and other Daemon Lords are more powerful than the Daemon Primarchs. In fact there are even other Daemon Princes more powerful than the Daemon Primarchs.
> 
> Although of course you are right in the sense that the Daemon Primarchs are great and powerful assests of the Four.



Doombreed for instance, the very first mortal to be given daemonhood by Khorne. Though I am not sure if he is 40k or fantasy, or both... Either way, he would probably give Angron pause for thought based on what I`ve heard.

Corrupting the primarchs however, is still a major victory over the Emperor, being as it is probably the biggest "fuck you" they could muster. To not only defeat him, but to defeat him with his own sons.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Though I am not sure if he is 40k or fantasy, or both... Either way, he would probably give Angron pause for thought based on what I`ve heard.


Doombreed is 40k. He was once a human warlord who ravaged entire nations on Ancient Terra.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Doombreed is 40k. He was once a human warlord who ravaged entire nations on Ancient Terra.


Suggesting that he might be a historical figure of some kind, depending on how ancient the text referring to him means. :scratchhead:

Ghengis Khan?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Suggesting that he might be a historical figure of some kind, depending on how ancient the text referring to him means. :scratchhead:
> 
> Ghengis Khan?


Well given that he states he _'ravaged *nations*'_ it is likely to be referring to an individual who lived during recorded history. 

Ghengis Khan is a possibility, but then so are countless others.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As for rewards Kharn already has his. He has practically been granted immortality and the opportunity indulge his lust for slaughter for all eternity. If khorne grants him demonhood he would be less effective for his god. In his current state he is Khorne's main man in the physical universe.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Well given that he states he _'ravaged *nations*'_ it is likely to be referring to an individual who lived during recorded history.
> 
> Ghengis Khan is a possibility, but then so are countless others.


I suggested Ghengis because recorded history says that nobody knows where he was buried. Those that buried his body were killed when they returned from the task so that it would be forever secret. 

Just saying... I doubt GW had him in mind when they wrote Doombreed, but then again who knows? :laugh: I can`t think of many more better suited to daemonhood from Khorne than him.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I was going to say chuck norris. But he is the emperor.


----------

